# Last in stock DSLRs bodies



## dolina (Aug 20, 2022)

These are the last DSLRs still on stock. Prices are for US$ body-only as listed on BH Photo

Canon

2020 Canon EOS Rebel T8i (EOS 850D / EOS Kiss X10i) $899
2020 Canon EOS-1D X Mark III $6,499
2019 Canon EOS 90D $1,199
2019 Canon EOS Rebel SL3 (EOS 250D / EOS Kiss X10) $649
2017 Canon EOS 6D Mark II $1,399
2016 Canon EOS 5D Mark IV $2,699
2016 Canon EOS 80D $1,099
2016 Canon EOS-1D X Mark II $4,499
2015 Canon EOS 5DS R $1,499

Nikon

2020 Nikon D780 $2,196.95
2019 Nikon D6 $6,496.95
2017 Nikon D850 $2,796.95
2017 Nikon D7500 $999.95
2016 Nikon D5600 $699.95
2016 Nikon D500 $1599.95
2014 Nikon D750 $1,699.95

Petax

2021 Pentax K-3 Mark III $1,696.95
2018 Pentax K-1 Mark II $1,796.95
2016 Pentax K-70 $616.95
Forex: ₱55.99 = $1.00


----------

